# Rhinestone heat applied vinyl combo



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey stoners... Rhinestone heat applied vinyl combo...anyone doing it yet?Im looking to try this process but would like suggestions on best material to use and where you suggest to purchase.I currently have a catalog from imprintables warehouse.anyone using thier product?if so which one?how is their price compared to others?anywhere better to purchase from in your own opinion?I dont want to have to spend a fortune middle of the road is fine for my needs at this time.
my next question is how do you do it?I imagine you mirror image, cut vinyl,press vinyl then press stones.will there be a problem pressing vinyl twice?anyone have pictures of their mixed media shirts Id love to see them.Thanks Eric


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

I've done it on a shirt and 2 messenger bags. I cut the vinyl (design reversed) and applied with heat press.
Then I hand set my stones using a Kandi Kane. You could certainly do the stones with the heat press as well.

I'm currently using Siser Easyweed as my vinyl, but am about to try out some others. I haven't had any issues with double pressing my vinyl, but you want to make sure you cover with teflon or kraft paper to avoid getting it on your upper platen, of course. 

I have a few more designs that I've come up with, but I seem to be trending towards keeping stones in one area on the shirt, and vinyl in another. Guess I just like the look. 
If you are wanting to mix the stones "on top" of the vinyl, you'll want to be sure to place little cutouts in your vinyl design, so that the stones are not trying to affix to the vinyl, but to the shirt itself. The glue from the stones may warp/melt where they touch the vinyl - I know the Kandi Kane sure did.

I guess you can't really see the stones very well on the 1st two photos, but you can in the following detail shot (the pink ones).


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's an example of one of the designs that I mentioned where I seem to be trending towards rhinestones in one area and vinyl in another.....


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Great minds must think alike  

The clothing we do is multi-media and I wanted to add vinyl as a possibility. It would mean I could do the same design on kids clothing without the rhinestones and it would look similar.

Last year at a horse show, a young girl was wearing a sweatshirt with this really cool vinyl lettering down the sleeve - it was kinda glittery and rainbowey (if that is a word :LOL ). It was a custom piece she had done at another show. Throw some rhinestones around the lettering and it would have really popped.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Eric I worked with some vinyl today to put with my rhinestones. Did exactly that, Mirrored the image and then cut it and it you place rhinestone with the heat press I did the rhinestones almost like a contour line and I didn't let it touch the vinyl. I uses siser and I am looking into Eco film or some of the cad cut vinyl.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I work with heatpress vinyl alot,, and combine it with stones,, 
1.I love to work with flock,, and cut the holes right in it,, flock is a kinda felt material, soft and fuzzy and matt so when you put stones in it , it is awesome to see the 2 textures together,

2. Another process i use alot is the glitter or the halographic vinyl,, and lay stones around the outline

3. I have layed stones directly on some vinyl and pressed them into the vinyl, on skate dresses and such for bling on the ice.

always test your heatpress vinyl to see if you can press the stones in,, if they pop on your vinyl,, after they cool,, then cut a hole in your vinyl.. 

The glitter vinyls are amazing, and sell like crazy,,, 

here is another thing i do,, 
I take a Rhinestone pattern. and I cut vinyl to look like the rhinestone pattern, all the lil dots,, and then press it,, this is a faux rhinestone look, and if you do it out of glitter or halo, it Rocks,, 

I do this alot of guys designs like this on top of screen print. as well

This is one like what i am taking about,, 
I made this cross for my neices baby that was born 1. pound 2 oucnes over a year ago,, as a fund raiser,, it kept the price down, and made good profits for the family.. 
MMM

Keep thinking outside the box


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Sandy Jo

Do you by any chance know how the rhinestones on top of vinyl wash? 
I wonder if it may be suitable for commercial production. 

Will they resist wash test? I believe they need to get washed like 30 times ....


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Super Film from Stahls and applied using the CCH20 instructions? If not, check it out. When applied it looks and feels like water based screen printing. No hand at all.

I did one yesterday and combined it with stones and it was VERY cool.

I mainly use EcoFilm but recently tried the EasyWeed from Siser and think I am going to start switching over.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Been doing that for a while. Tried all of the above. I like flock and rhinestones combined. Super Film is wonderful stuff.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

novarhinestone said:


> Sandy Jo
> 
> Do you by any chance know how the rhinestones on top of vinyl wash?
> I wonder if it may be suitable for commercial production.
> ...


Mark, 
I have had success with some vinyl and rhinestones and have had failures with others,, 
Placing the rhinestones right next to the heat press is also awesome. 

The best way is cut the holes,, like the poor mans rhinestones,, and set the stones in,, for a high production


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The best way for me,,, 
I wanted to clarify that,,, 
Maybe not the best way for everyone..
As we all develope our own ways of doing things,, which is great.


----------



## UniqueTeez (Nov 26, 2009)

Good info, rhinestones becoming more popular


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> The glitter vinyls are amazing, and sell like crazy,,,


Yes they do. We hang shirts outside our shop with this stuff and it is like fishing at the trout farm. They see it and they must have it.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

What is it called...and where can I get this vinyl is it multi color or is there a holographic one? I would like to get the latter if someone will tell me where. TIA




binki said:


> Yes they do. We hang shirts outside our shop with this stuff and it is like fishing at the trout farm. They see it and they must have it.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I got my holographic film from Imprintables Warehouse. Another source I found for specialty films is Specialty Graphics. Signwarehouse probably has it as well.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I got my first roll from Imprintables but Stahl's has it now.


----------

